# i did brill and blue absinthe today too!!  :D



## shes a REAL card (Nov 13, 2005)

sorry that is a whacktarded photo!  i am getting used to my new cam...the flash is like BAM!  spicy flash!!  

eyes: bare canvas, vanilla, brill, blue absinthe, plumage, boot black, fascinating eye kohl, zoomblack, # 6 lashes. stud for brows.

face: nw25 studio fix, SM bronzer, buff blush

lips: underage lipglass

et voila!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Nov 13, 2005)

BAM! SPICY!

que bonitos ojos!!!!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 13, 2005)

gracias mi compañera de cuarto!  bwahaha


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 13, 2005)

aye pero que linda tu eres mi'ija! me gusta mucho!! =)


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_aye pero que linda tu eres mi'ija! me gusta mucho!! =)_

 
awww nina i love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  thanks!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 13, 2005)

umm yeah i'll just say it in english. you look great!!


----------



## Pei (Nov 13, 2005)

U hottie!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 13, 2005)

You make the weirdest faces but you're so cute that the faces are cute and funny.  LOL!  I really like this look.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha, you are just adorable. I love the makeup too.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 13, 2005)

ohh so this is what u had going on while we were on the phone *winkwink* HAHAHAHA


----------



## Peaches (Nov 13, 2005)

I love your eyes! Totally jellin. <3


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Nov 13, 2005)

Very pretty, I love the neutral lip color....your hot girl!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 13, 2005)

hot hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 13, 2005)

haha yep can't take a picture without making a face!  

sanks ladies.


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah your eyes are like whoa...pretty pretty pretty.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 13, 2005)

I love the eyes.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 13, 2005)

I love love LOVE it!!!!!You're sooooo pretty,as i saw this MU I ordered the blue absinthe E/S ;-)


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hahaha I love how you say "whacktarded" lol I've never heard of that before. Anyways, amazing job, I love those colors against your skin! I hope they aren't really DCing Brill (I heard this awhile ago) because I loooove it with like any other blue e/s. Great job!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 13, 2005)

LMAO at spicy flash 

I love your faces!!! you are adorable hun


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 13, 2005)

Gawjuss I tell ya.

Seriously fabulous, I love Blue absinthe but haven't played with it yet!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 13, 2005)

I looove this and it shall be my inspiration for today.  Your skin looks perfect.


----------



## user3 (Nov 13, 2005)

You look great! Love the face


----------



## user4 (Nov 13, 2005)

so cute!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 14, 2005)

Very pretty!!  You have an awesome personality!!  ROCK ON, girl!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 14, 2005)

Aww so cute! Flawless as ever chica, you are a very pretty girl and the makeup is fab!


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 14, 2005)

OMG - even when you pull a face you look absolutely stunning! If I pulled a face like that people would throw rubbish at me. Have you ever thought of being a model?


----------



## shes a REAL card (Nov 14, 2005)

thank you girls so much you always make my day!  i'm glad my crazy personality comes through in my pickshaaas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and model!  PSH!  are you nuts!??!  maybe for like, mascara, where they ONLY show my eye and not my ass.  mwahaha.  <3


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shes a REAL card* 
_maybe for like, mascara, where they ONLY show my eye and not my ass.  mwahaha.  <3_

 
BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Joke (Nov 15, 2005)

You are too cute! I love this look!
It's so pretty ....


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 15, 2005)

I must have those colors now!!! The MAC store awaits my arrival....


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 15, 2005)

Could you be more Beautiful???  Even with the faces... 

I am sure that you are everybody's girl-crush!!!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Nov 15, 2005)

pretty


----------



## Cleopatra (Nov 16, 2005)

Oooooooooooooooooooooo I love the eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This has to be one of (if not) my all time favourite looks on here.


----------



## mooracr03 (Nov 16, 2005)

I love your fotds.  You're so gorgeous! *jealous*


----------



## breathless (Nov 16, 2005)

awwwwww! so perfect!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 16, 2005)

LMAO at spicy flash.  you better move in with JLo!  we are gonna party ... mMmm un poquito vino con un poquito MAC....


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 16, 2006)

cuute


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm seriously late on this one, but WOW!! Lovin' it!


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 16, 2006)

GOD those look great together!!  I want brill soooo bad!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 16, 2006)

VERY cute! You're really pretty. I love the way those colors look with your eyes.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 16, 2006)

You look great!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## Uchina (Oct 16, 2006)

Mas guapa a Eva Longoria!  Si~ quien es Eva?  Tenemos Jeannie.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2006)

I love this on you, and those lashes!!


----------



## Saints (Oct 16, 2006)

Very very pretty!


----------



## KJam (Oct 23, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## linkas (Oct 23, 2006)

Estás preciosa!!


----------



## madkitty (Oct 23, 2006)

thats LUSH - what standard colours can I use for that look?


----------



## bintdaniel (Nov 21, 2006)

hi!
you're so pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 fantastic!!!!!!

please make a tuto with this make up!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got brill and now I want blue absinthe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please tell us how to to!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










THANKS!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 21, 2006)

luv ur lash!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Nov 21, 2006)

Hahahaha I love your facial expressions.  I love this look.


----------



## Saints (Nov 21, 2006)

Very very pretty!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! I loooovvveee those colors with your eyes. 

Sometimes I wish my eyes were the exact same color as yours.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 21, 2006)

hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 22, 2006)

lovely picture!!!!


----------

